# Hornwort question



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Can Floating Hornwort be attached to rocks/driftwood at the bottom of the tank, or does it have to float on top of the water only? (hence the name, I guess?)


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

it can be. you might have some of the bottom needles fall off.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've tried setting rocks on it to hold it down. Usually the lower part drops its needles and the upper part grows back up to the surface of the water anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hornwort can be planted in the substrate or left to float. In my experience, it's less trouble to just let it float.


----------

